# Cheap bands



## duffman6988 (Sep 22, 2019)

I tried a set of hardware store generic looped bands u would get for a wrist rocket and i gotta say they were horrible. I couldnt hit anything with them as apposed to flat bands. I was wondering if all looped bands are like that or just the "cheap" ones i bought. I see ppl tied two at a time on each side. Does that help or is it the material?


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

I think you will be disappointed with any hardware/sporting goods store bands. And although there "cheap" I bet they cost a whole lot more than making your own.

The bad accuracy could be the big diameter material or the attachment method. If tubes aren't laying with the natural curve the right way they will shoot funky.

Not all tubes are like that. Small diameter tubes like 1745,1632, 2040 you will find are very accurate, looped or single.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I shoot looped 20/40s almost 98% of the time and they are very accurate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

The wrist rocket type bands and pouches are not conducive to accuracy. Lots of vendors here that sell bands and pouches. You can make very decent bands out of resistance bands that are available at Wally World. You can also make pouches from "urban leather" - duct tape and heavy fabric or fake leather. If all else fails - you can make shootable bands by braiding or chaining #32 or #64 rubber bands.


----------

